# Are we wearing slips anymore?



## monniej (May 2, 2008)

i need a full slip and it's like finding a needle in a haystack! with the new wrap and shirt dresses i think a full slip is in order. half slips just have me pulling and tugging the entire day. not a very pretty sight! lol~ but i do want something pretty. none of this grandma stuff. think liz taylor in "cat on a hot tin roof"!

Photos from Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2008)

Here are some ideas from VS:












They are available in colors as well as black or white!


----------



## Anna (May 2, 2008)

i AGREE. i wear skirts and dresses to work and they are impossiable to find. when i find them i grab multiples


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are some ideas from VS:
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/imag...vw/V253441.jpg

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/imag...255246_546.jpg

They are available in colors as well as black or white!





omg, shaundra! do you know i have both of these (pic 2 i have 2) and i wear them as night gowns! lol~ (i'm a big vsc fan). i actually had something a little lighter weight in mind. thanks, though!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2008)

From Macy's:


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2008)

And Target!


----------



## Jadeanne (May 2, 2008)

Both my wife and I believe that a dress or skirt is not complete without a slip underneath.

Some of the USA catalogs and associated websites have nice, lacy full slips.

Here is a maybe slightly different idea:

Some of my comfy slips sometimes double as nightgowns.

On occasion, I've worn a satin/nylon nightgown as a slip.

As far as I know, there's no law against a slip or nightie doing double duty



.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2008)

I like slips as nightgowns.





I don't like them under dresses, though. Too many layers...


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 2, 2008)

*Wearing slips as nightgown are oh so cool. I love to wear black* and # 3 from Macy's is to die for !


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2008)

that number one pic from macy's is the one! fitted and not too bulky. why didn't i think of macy's? i tried nordstroms and dillards - nothing. thanks shaundra! i think i have a macy's gift card too! i hope it comes in more colors because i plan to buy every one!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that number one pic from macy's is the one! fitted and not too bulky. why didn't i think of macy's? i tried nordstroms and dillards - nothing. thanks shaundra! i think i have a macy's gift card too! i hope it comes in more colors because i plan to buy every one! W00T! Gotta love gift cards! 
I hope you find the one you're looking for!


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like slips as nightgowns.




I don't like them under dresses, though. Too many layers...

some of the fabrics today are so shear and clingy that i just feel more comfortable having something between me and my dress or skirt. especially during the summer when i don't wear hose too often.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 2, 2008)

A little fashion history lesson: Slips were created for women who wore lower priced dresses which were sewn unlined to save costs. That's why they were called "slips" and made of soft fabrics that slipped between your body and the rough unlined fabric of your dress. I still wear them but I make mine. They are full length body hugging tank tops with super skinny straps, made from something tight, but form fitting and flexible like thin Spandex. Also ladies, be careful about the slip's lace sticking out around the cleavage areas, and showing through your dress.


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

I haven't seen pretty slips anywhere. Then again i don't wear many dresses lol


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2008)

I like slips. It makes me feel super lady like to wear them under skirts and stuff. I don't have any full length slips but Elizabeth Taylor looks really hot in those pics. I think all this romantic sexy lingerie should come back.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 2, 2008)

I haven't worn a slip under my dress since I was a kid. However, I do have a few that I wear as nighties.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A little fashion history lesson: Slips were created for women who wore lower priced dresses which were sewn unlined to save costs. That's why they were called "slips" and made of soft fabrics that slipped between your body and the rough unlined fabric of your dress. I still wear them but I make mine. They are full length body hugging tank tops with super skinny straps, made from something tight, but form fitting and flexible like thin Spandex. Also ladies, be careful about the slip's lace sticking out around the cleavage areas, and showing through your dress. Very cool to know......I learn something new everyday on MUT!

Love it!


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like slips as nightgowns.




I don't like them under dresses, though. Too many layers...

me tooi find they make super sexy nightwear



and they're great under a warm comfy dressing gown.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 3, 2008)

Last week on the train i saw this lady wearing a slip. She was wearing a skirt and the slip was falling down and like 6 inches below her skirt. lol


----------



## FemmeBoy (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like slips. It makes me feel super lady like to wear them under skirts and stuff. I don't have any full length slips but Elizabeth Taylor looks really hot in those pics. I think all this romantic sexy lingerie should come back. I second the motion, that'd be cool


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 3, 2008)

victoria's secret has them i know.

ive gotten some there.

most of mine though are vintage.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif victoria's secret has them i know.ive gotten some there.

most of mine though are vintage.

I usually get mine from Victoria's Secret.


----------



## niksaki (May 3, 2008)

i get mine from target they are so comfy and i wear them to bed sometimes lol


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Last week on the train i saw this lady wearing a slip. She was wearing a skirt and the slip was falling down and like 6 inches below her skirt. lol see, this is why i need a full slip. that half slip thing can be quite embarrassing! lol~


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 5, 2008)

*I have only one half slip*


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2008)

I love slips.... And from what I know, only guys seem to be wearing them these days!!


----------



## Anthea (May 6, 2008)

It's one piece of underwear I am lacking, might have to get myself one


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love slips.... And from what I know, only guys seem to be wearing them these days!!



*lol!



*


----------

